# Happy Easter 2018



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama says, "Joyeuses Pâques, mes chers amis!"

Does anyone else have Easter photos to share?


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

So cute, as always! We were at the Russian River, but weren't able to bring Bowie. 😞 But he did great for his first time away from us, we did not do so well away from him...me especially!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Happy Easter to you and Shama too!! No pics too busy cooking for the family, but the pups had the best day ever. My son, his girl, my daughter and her husband were here and my daughter and son-in-law were meeting Quincy for the first time. He was a huge hit. Ollie and Quincy were spoiled rotten by out kids and their significant others all day long and by bed time they were completely done in. Great day, great dinner and great visit. One to remember. I hope you all had as good a day as we did.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Only one picture of the whole family!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Only one picture of the whole family!


Does Panda always steal the show? Tee hee.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Does Panda always steal the show? Tee hee.


Ha! She tries, but this was my fault, kind of... I didn't know other family members had the other two, and I was starting the camera on the tripod. (timer) I realized as I ran to get in the photo that the other two were there, and called her. She TRIED to get in the photo! LOL!


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

Here are my boys Dewey (15 weeks) and Cappy (7).


----------

